# anyone heard of Nadal Poodles?



## mandy1010 (Feb 13, 2021)

Hi friends, 

has anyone heard of Nadal Poodles? they are a local breeder in Saskatchewan Canada. Would love to hear if anyone bought a toy poodle from them. Any review would be great thank you!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’ve heard of them but don’t know them. This is from their Facebook page, from jan. 1st 2020 :

******
What a year for NaDal Poodles.
CAN/AM GR CH NADALS GRAND TORINO AKA “RENO” finishes as #1 Canadian toy poodle & #1 toy poodle owner handler !
CAN CH NADAL’S CUP’0’AMBITION
finishes #6 in Canada. We also finished our Tiawan import CAN CH NICE&OUTGOING TW KIZOKU AKA “Kristi”
We were hired to handle a beautiful red import from France (Ophelia) and finished her Canadian championship in under 10 weeks. Owner Christine Pouteau
We bred a beautiful white boy AM CH NADALS SNOW BIRD TO KOEHLS
who we sent to the USA he was finished quickly with his USA championship with limited showing. Owner Lisa Newsom
We are so proud of these accomplishments, In only 5 short years of showing and breeding these little gems.
We have breed some lovely show pups and amazing pets as well as performance dogs.
Thank you everyone who has contributed to our continued success. We strive for ongoing beautiful toy poodles for show, companion, and performance. We value them all.
Happy New Year everyone.

*****
I would do more research but just from this post I would definitely consider them if I was looking for a dog.


----------



## Boogs2016 (Jun 16, 2021)

Hey! I bought my toy poodle, Boogs, from her in 2016! He is healthy, happy out and my whole heart! She is a pleasure to deal with, so kind, wants the best for the puppies! I would 100% recommend her!!











mandy1010 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> has anyone heard of Nadal Poodles? they are a local breeder in Saskatchewan Canada. Would love to hear if anyone bought a toy poodle from them. Any review would be great thank you!


----------



## mandy1010 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boogs2016 said:


> Hey! I bought my toy poodle, Boogs, from her in 2016! He is healthy, happy out and my whole heart! She is a pleasure to deal with, so kind, wants the best for the puppies! I would 100% recommend her!!
> View attachment 477999


Thank you super cute pup!


----------

